# Bristol Spring 2011? Not an announcement, don't get your hopes up..



## NoobCube (Feb 7, 2011)

Last year I was really gutted I missed a convenient chance to visit my sister at uni and cube, but I've been really looking forward to doing it this year. Except it hasn't been announced, and I only just noticed it was a one-off. Is it happening again this year? Or will I have to wait until november? Enlighten me please someone.

On a side-note I just got 8 G-perms in a row


----------



## leon parfitt (Feb 7, 2011)

charlie cooper who hosted uk open 2010 has *PLANS* for a comp in bristol between march and may


----------



## Toad (Feb 7, 2011)

There will be UK comps between now and the summer, most likely one or more in Bristol.

/thread


----------

